# Bath University in Dubai



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, so upon deciding to do a masters whilst in Dubai I paid 2k sterling for the first year at the OU (3 years in total, same price every year) I now find out that Bath uni in Dubai do the same in one year for 6k AED with night school twice a week plus a summer school.
Does anyone know if this is a mickey mouse course as it is a third of the price in a third of the time as the UK. 
I have looked at what I have to do this first year at the OU and it is HUGE in terms of reading, researching and writing and i cannot understand how even with a summer school it can be so much cheaper in Dubai and more importantly done in a third of the time!
Any ideas? Has anyone done one?
Ta folks


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

What master's course is that? Can you provide a link?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

A master in Education, link is useless....hence the question. If I could find this out easily i would have.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm... is it bad that I work for a University in Dubai and have never heard of this one?


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bath University is an excellent one. Have a look at this:
International Office - Recruitment and Admissions - University of Bath

Hope it helps


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

I would make sure you can continue their degree in the UK, in the event they fold up here in Dubai. You can never be too sure!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

